# hi new to forum with prolactin probs.



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

hi everyone, i am new to the site and having secondary fertility issues. Already got two girls aged 7 and 10, whom i conceived without trying, my little suprises! Now 8 years on actually planning my first child with new partner and can't conceive! How ironic? Just found out not ovulating, cos of high prolactin levels, discovered cos not conceived after year of trying, having irregular periods and my boobs suddenly randomly producing milk a month ago!! Anyone else had this issue? I know my fella and I can fertilise an egg, cos got pg n miscarried at 5 weeks last year.


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lawsy,
I too have hyperprolactinaemia which we found after blood tests GP did when we had been ttc for a year!! I had MRI scan, before being started on cabergoline 0.5mg twice weekly. This brought my prolactin levels down to a normal level very quickly, and blood tests showed I started ovulating again quite quickly. In theory, the prolactin levels are sorted so from that point of view I should be able to concieve, but alas no luck for me so far. But don't be disheartened, I'm sure once your levels are sorted you will start ovulating again and hey presto!!!!
I'm sorry this is brief, but I'm short on time.
Feel free to ask any questions, if I can, I'll try and help.
Good luck,
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Lloydie (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I too am fairly new to this forum but have elivated levels of prolactin, I have been started on cabergline at 0.25mg but they have now doubled the dose. My MRI was inconclusive and they want to scan again in six months (hurrah more mild claustraphobia). I have one child aged nearly five who I concieved after five years of trying but now I feel time is running out as I am fourty next month (can not believe it!!). But I keep on plodding on and hope for the best. Keep going Lawsy. Nice to chat to others with the same problem.

Lloydie xx


----------

